# Schwinn



## militarymonark (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a schwinn I've been working on for with one of the neighborhood kids, he's pretty proud of the bike. It looks great riding. He finally has a springer on it but its not pictured.


----------



## thebikeguy (Sep 19, 2007)

He's got a lot to be proud of, nice looking ride.I must say it's refreshing to see a young lad into the old stuff.It must have been interesting with those blade forks.They off a tandem?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 19, 2007)

no actually they are off of his mother's bike which he traded me for this frame, he took the fenders and most of the chrome off to put on this bike though so really we just traded frames


----------

